# News Paper Just called me



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

To say i've been nominated as the 2009 reader's choice best veterinarian in shreveport/bossier. winners will be announced in the march 27th paper :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: Way to go, Jaimie!!!!!



...but I'm really not surprised!  You're the best!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, I am so EXCITED for you Jaimie!!! No one deserves this award more........Good Luck!!! Keep us posted!!!! arty: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: arty:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

artytime: :aktion033: :aktion033: :dothewave: :forgive me: 


Will you still know us once you become famous!? :biggrin:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 18 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729430


> Will you still know us once you become famous!? :biggrin:[/B]



We can say, "We knew her when...."

CONGRATULATIONS! WHAT AN HONOR!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How exciting! Congratulations!!

:you rock: 
:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

THAT IS AMAZING!!! I am so happy for you Dr. Jaimie. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations Dr. Jamie! How exciting!!! :smilie_daumenpos: arty: :smilie_daumenpos: Good luck! :you rock: :Good luck:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

artytime: Congrats Jaimie!! What an honor! arty: arty:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo!!!! I am so happy for you. arty: 


When you are famous can I have your autograph? B)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Well you totally deserve it!!!!!!! Congratulations! :you rock:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: That's fantastic -- but we all already know that you're the BEST!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations! It's an honor to be nominated! How can SM vote???? Surely there's a way we can vote too.






Joy


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">  *Congratulations ... I'm sure no one deserves it more!* </span>  

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! how awesome is that????


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations! That's just wonderful. What an honor. That's so exciting! arty:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How incredibly exciting! Good for you, I know you deserve it!

PS. where are the pictures from the parade? Did I miss a topic somewhere??


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Jaimie!!!! :cheer: I hope you win!!!! :cheer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't think of anyone that is more deserving than you, Jaimie! How exciting! :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 18 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729420


> To say i've been nominated as the 2009 reader's choice best veterinarian in shreveport/bossier. winners will be announced in the march 27th paper :blush:[/B]


Congratulations Dr. Jamie!!! You are soooooo deserving of this honor!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Jaimie! I hope you win!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I sure hope you win, but isn't it such an honor to know that someone (or many someones) thought enough of you and thought you were deserving of such an honor- Congrats!! :rofl:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Whooooo Hooooo!!!!!!

Dr. Jaimie - you are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Next - the state, then the world!!!!!!!! 

Linda


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

arty: :dothewave:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats I hope you win!!! arty: arty: arty: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am SO happy for you. :biggrin: Jaimie, You are a G R E A T vet! And are always so helpful to us here on SM. I WISH you were near me. :chili: This is so awesome! :chili: :chili: You have got to be the winner! Congrats...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not at all surprised to be honest.... :wub:

Congratulations! It is well deserved! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

PS ~ I have not forgotten about your package, but I've been looking for something special and have not found it yet.... :blush:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! You deserve it based only on the assistance that you provide everyone here. Good luck!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! HOW EXCITING! :dothewave:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 18 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729420


> To say i've been nominated as the 2009 reader's choice best veterinarian in shreveport/bossier. winners will be announced in the march 27th paper :blush:[/B]


 :cheer: CONGRATULATIONS JAIMIE!!! :cheer: 

:woohoo2: No doubt about it ... YOU deserve top honors!!! :woohoo2:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm so happy to hear this! You deserve it. 

I hope, paws down, you are the winner!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Jaimie, I hope you win, you sure do deserve it :cheer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:cheer: OMG! Jaimie that is such an honor. I know you will win. :cheer:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*</span>


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That's great Dr. Jaimie. Congratulations!! :you rock: :you rock: :you rock: :happy dance: :happy dance: :thmbup: :thmbup: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
Of course we already knew you deserve awards. I sure hope you win. You deserve it.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

oh wow,* that is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How exciting. Jaime, you've always been number one with us. It's nice to see that others are seeing what we've always known


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations! :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, that is just fabulous news. Obviously, there are people out there who realize how much you truly care about other's pets. Bless your heart and good luck to you. I sure hope you are chosen. You are a very worthy candidate. It shows every time you post on this forum and are so helpful to those who ask questions of you. Even if someone else is chosen in the end, we know you are a WINNER!! Congrats!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili: 
:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how exciting! congrats!!!! 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

OMG..so you mean I MIGHT BE THERE WITH YOU when you get your award?! OMG!! :smheat:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, that's soooo great!!!! To be nominated out of all the vets in your town... that is really an honor!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations! :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG Jaimie that is amazing!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great, Jaimie. Congratulations!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:two thumbs up: Congrats and good luck. :Good luck:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: That is fantastic!!! Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations ! that's neat :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 18 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729420


> To say i've been nominated as the 2009 reader's choice best veterinarian in shreveport/bossier. winners will be announced in the march 27th paper :blush:[/B]


Good luck, you deserve it :chili: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :clap:


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

WOW! What an honor Congratulations Dr Jamie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic, Jaimie :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: Why am I not surprised???


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How exciting! CONGRATULATIONS !!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Can we vote? If so, please let us know how. The competition doesn't stand a chance. 

Seriously, I want to vote. I've learned more from you than the local vets.

We are so proud of you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thank u all...i think the voteing has already been done. ive tried to search for last yrs winners but could find no info. dont know how many im up against in nominations.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats girly!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's awesome Jaimie :aktion033: . Congrats, we all know you're the best. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOAH Jaimie!!!!!!!!!! That's awesome!!!!!!! CONGRATS you deserve it!!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Wll Deserved! Congratulations*
arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:cheer:  * Congratulations Dr. Jaimie...of course you'll win!* :sHa_banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow jaimie! that's amazing! just being nominated is awesome! i hope you win! we know what a fabulous person AND vet you are. 
congrats on your nomination!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">[attachment=48798:thCongrats3o.jpg] I was just telling Angelyn a few days ago that I'd trust you with my fluffs with my eyes closed!!!!!</span>


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, WAY TO GO :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What well deserved recognition ! You go girl !

Its a wonderful to see that good things happen to good people.

You are an inspiration.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

And I remember when you were a vet student sooooo anxious about your exams! Way to go! Wish I could vote. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent! Congratulations and Thank You for all that you do for our amazing animals!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Dr. Jaimie. I commend you for who you are and all you do.
xoxoxo


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Feb 25 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733901


> And I remember when you were a vet student sooooo anxious about your exams! Way to go! Wish I could vote.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


I always knew she'd be famous one day :chili: congrats Jaimie, you've already won as far as we're concerned, thats awesome recognition :thumbsup:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations Jamie!!!


----------

